# I need 510 Connections



## Hardtail1969 (7/2/17)

Does anybody stock them?

I am looking for a few.


----------



## William Vermaak (7/2/17)

Hardtail1969 said:


> Does anybody stock them?
> 
> I am looking for a few.



I've ordered mine from eBay in the past. They are dirt cheap if you don't mind waiting about 3 weeks for our awesome postal service.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Low-Pro...579516?hash=item5d6d789cbc:g:gr0AAOSw-vlVkog5

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hardtail1969 (7/2/17)

Thanks man, i will check, but i was hoping someone would have local stock, as my need is a bit more urgent than waiting weeks

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Polar (12/2/17)

I have 2 bottom feed 510's. Would one of them help?


----------



## Hardtail1969 (12/2/17)

How much bud? And where you located?

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Polar (12/2/17)

I'm in Durban. I paid R330 + Shipping for the pair. So like R165 ex shipping?

Fat daddy V4










Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardtail1969 (12/2/17)

Nah, thats ok tx. Rather order from overseas then.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jp1905 (12/2/17)

Which area you in?Juicy Joes has...Phone em up...


Sent from my Nokia 3310

Reactions: Like 1


----------

